# Nervous about leaving Sammy for a night!



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Good morning, all!

This morning, we're traveling to Olombrada (Castilla y León) for a night to visit the village where my mother-in-law grew up. She has her childhood home there, and we used to visit once a month. Because of the cold weather over the winter and Sammy's multiple medical treatments, I haven't visited in over a year! So my husband and I are going today with his parents.

I'm a bit nervous about leaving Sammy alone for one night. We've never left him for more than a day's work. I'm sure he'll be fine, but as he tends to fall ill when stressed out, of course it makes me more nervous.

I'll be leaving his cage covered on 2 sides with some light music in the background (we also have a lot of city noise that he's used to). I've got him out playing right now, and he's just discovered his reflection in the turned-off screen of the TV - what fun! :laugh:

We'd love some good vibes coming Sammy's way! I'll be sure to post tomorrow evening letting everyone know that we're back and that Sammy's happy to see us!

Watson, of course, will be coming with us. He loves playing off leash in the village!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The flock of 14 and I are sending lots positive energy and good vibes to you and Sammy. I know it's difficult to leave your Sammy, but try to not get too overly concerned about him and enjoy your little vacation!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel, I was a basket case when we went away on our holiday I got regular pictures sent to me and we even had Skype or two . He will be fine I am sure clean water, fresh food and his cage are all he needs till his Mummy returns.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know exactly where you are coming from Bethany and I'd be nervous too, but I'm sure Sammy will do well. :hug:

It sounds as though you have everything set up perfectly for him.
I'll be sending him lots of love and positive thoughts and looking forward to hearing your update when you return.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*nervous*

thoughts and prayers on the way for Sammy and your safe return. You have taken care of his basic needs so he should be fine. One possible suggestion: leave a key with a friend or neighbor in case of emergency and include a contact number for you while away. We always let our vet know we will be away and that we will cover any emergency vet bills for pets brought in by our neighbor. All they would need to do is check to be sure heat and utilities are working and take a peak at Sammy. I usually make one call back to be sure all is well, but this is usually for much longer stay. I think Sammy will be fine.
Blessings, Jo A:budge:nn


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bethany, 
I bet you're excited about your holiday! I know you're worried about Sammy, but hopefully this story will ease your worries: 
Last year for spring break, I went to San Antonio to check out some sights and basically go on a road trip to see what Texas was (don't recommend driving, most of Texas looks like the dustbowl ) and I was going to be away from home for six days. 
I was worried about Mallorn. 
Would I take her to a boarder? She was still basically a baby, and being away from her home, in an unfamiliar environment full of other birds would stress her out. I talked to a few people I was comfortable with coming to my house and who knew how to take care of a bird, but none of them could do it. 
At this point, I was leaving in a day and only had one option.  
Yes, I left her home. By herself. For a week. 
Go ahead, everyone throw things at me. 
But don't give me that look: here's how I did it. 
I put the radio on a timer so it would come on at random times of the day. I kept her cage in the sunny living room, covered two sides of it, gave her two bowls of food and a large "silo" which would give her clean seed in case she spilled it, gave her two water bottles and her water bowl, put in a few new toys, and set a table in front of her cage. 
On the table, I put my Mac computer, and set it up to "automatically" answer any incoming Skype calls. (nobody Skypes me, so there was no danger of someone else accidentally calling) 
I made sure she could see the screen and while in Texas, I Skyped her every single day, twice a day, to make sure she was okay. 
She was always excited to see me, and was perfectly fine the whole week. 
Now, I wouldn't just put stock in this method and constantly go off on holiday just because, but in this situation, it worked quite well. 
I'm actually leaving for two weeks in three days (more on this later) and I am not leaving her at home (obviously, two weeks is much to long ), but I just wanted to let you know that Sammy will be perfectly fine!
Let us know how the "getaway" is!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

We're home! We had a great time in the village, and Watson had a wonderful time running through the garden with no leash!

Sammy is doing just fine! He's already got a clean cage, food, and water, and he's hanging out with me now. Actually, he's playing with his reflection in my husband's new TV. 

Thank you all for the good vibes! He seems to have been fine, and I feel better about leaving him for a night than having taken him to the vet or his breeder. I think that would have stressed him out more.

I also brought back a new perch cut from our grapevine in the village. I'll be cleaning and baking it tomorrow! 

I also brought one from a fig tree, but I need to research whether or not it's safe before I decide to use it.

Thank you again, everyone! You guys are the best!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So glad to hear you had a lovely time and Sammy is as healthy and happy as when you departed! Sammy - :urock:*


----------

